# Shimp and fry pre filter mesh - SUPER cheap and easy



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone's every stumbled upon this little discovery yet, but I've been using this for a little while now and it works FANTASTIC.













That's right; a bath pouf! Can be had for next to nothing at pretty much any store, and it's basically just a gigantic net all bundled up. If you hold them at the rope handle and part the mesh, you'll find a string wrapped around the center that holds the entire thing together. Cut that string, and you get a PILE of mesh, all one long strand (some doubled up with two layers), that you can cut into any shape you need it to be to cover your filter inlets!

































I just used it to cover the inlets on my surface skimmer attachment for my filter that I'll be installing tomorrow.






















You can wrap it around and use rubber bands to hold it in place, but I find it neater and actually easier to just use nylon wire ties.


Obviously you want to use a NEW one; don't go grabbing one from your bathroom that you've been bathing with  The netting on the cheap generic ones is made of just nylon, so it's completely safe!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Genius and elegant.


----------



## nerdmanpap (Aug 5, 2011)

great post! I am definitely going to give this a shot when I get my tank fully set up


----------

